
Notepad++ v7.8.1 “Free Uyghur Edition” - andrepd
http://twitter.com/Notepad_plus/status/1189155537977532416
======
andrepd
This is the state of their issue tracker at the moment:

[https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issue...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues)

